# Help>Case 2094/2 whl drive tranny questions



## pistolnoon (May 27, 2011)

Hi;

Don't have much money,I am working with my brother on the farm and he took the case 2094 to hook up and vibra shank some land, he said he backed up to the vibra shank and cannot shift into gear, I though well just an interlock problem with the shift levers, well wrong, the tractor will not shift into gear the gears are grinding, it has four gears and 4 ranges 1,2,3 and reverse, the tranny looks dead their is not sound coming from it and normally it is noisy, nothing going on inside, checked the linkages and unloaders and they appear to be working ok and shifting, I removed cover from solenoids and powerwashed tractor so I could get a good look and cannot find any problems, the fuses are ok, dash works ok, no bypass light for transmision, I immediately think well change the filter but bypass light is not on, thought maybe the screen for pickup may be clogged?
Has anyone had any experience with this tractor and can help devise a way to find what is wrong?
thanks
dlh


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Welcome Pistolnoon, I cannot answer your question but I am sure that someone will be along shortly to come to your aid, in the meantime, please consider posting a photo when you get a chance.
Cheers
:aussie:


----------



## pistolnoon (May 27, 2011)

Case tractor problem resolved, it was the relay in the small control board that is under the hydraulic controls for the transmission, it is sealed with two sided tape and has about ten leads coming into it, it was easy to fix as it was just a sticky relay.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Welcome, and glad to hear you have it fixed. Bye


----------



## paldist (May 11, 2014)

I realize this is a very old thread, but I am looking at buying a 1983 2094 and am looking for any info on these things as there is not a whole lot of info out there. Pros/cons etc. any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------

